
Xkcd explains relativity in top 1000 common words - hcrisp
http://www.newyorker.com/tech/elements/the-space-doctors-big-idea-einstein-general-relativity
======
kseistrup
There's also Muppetlabs' “Albert Einstein's Theory of Relativity — In Words of
Four Letters or Less“ ⌘
[http://www.muppetlabs.com/~breadbox/txt/al.html](http://www.muppetlabs.com/~breadbox/txt/al.html)

~~~
pvaldes
Hum, until today I didn't realize how dificult is to maintain the focus
reading a text with only words of four letters or less. No much visual clues
about where you are in the paragraph.

In the other hand, for some reason I always thought that this twisted comic
was created for the "evil mind" of a woman. One with a ponytail probably and
specially clever :-). No pun intended. Is a small surprise to me to know that
the author is a guy.

